# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] التحليل الفنى اليومى لأهم شركات الوساطةو التداول

## a7med_191

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

التحليل الفنى لبعض شركات الوساطة بمصر و ان شاء الله يكون مجدد قدر المستطاع

التحليل الفنى  بتاريخ   17/1/2007

-الفراعنة لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9005669/...17-1-2007.html

-أمان لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9005706/..._Rep_Aman.html

-سيتى تريد لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9005845/...f_january.html

-الشروق لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9005773/...7-01-2007.html

-بايونيرز لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9005826/..._1_112007.html

-أصول للوساطة فى الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9005864/..._17012007.html

شكرا .

----------


## a7med_191

التحليل الفنى ليوم الخميس   18/1/2007

- شركة الفراعنة لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9072617/...18-1-2007.html

-شركة أمان لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9072646/..._EGY_18_1.html

-شركة أصول لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9072674/..._18012007.html

- شركة الشروق لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9072717/..._1_112007.html

-شركى سيتى تريد لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9072717/..._1_112007.html

_________

----------


## a7med_191

التحليل الفنى ليوم السبت 22/1/2007

- الفراعنة لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9278157/...1/2212007.html

- الشروق لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9278450/..._1_112007.html

-أمان لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9278329/...2_EG_22_1.html

- سيتى تريد لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9278731/...-01-2007_.html

----------


## a7med_191

التحليل الفنى ليوم الأربعاء  24/1/2007

- أصول لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9398277/.../24012007.html

- الفراعنة لتداول الاوراق المالية : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/9398321/...9/2412007.html

-أمان لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9398321/...9/2412007.html

-الشروق لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9398371/..._1_112007.html

----------


## a7med_191

التحليل الفنى ليوم الاحد 28/1/2007

- أمان لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9612434/...D_Aman281.html

- الشروق لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9612412/..._1_112007.html

- سيتى تريد لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9612412/..._1_112007.html

----------


## a7med_191

التحليل الفنى ليوم الاثنين 29/1/2007

- شركة الفراعنة لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9677085/...-20072020.html

- شركة أصول لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9677141/.../29012007.html

- شركة أمان لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9677538/...a/_Rep291.html

- شركة الشروق لتداول الاوراق المالية : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/9677224/..._1_112007.html

- شركة سيتى تريد لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9677571/...9-01-2007.html

----------


## m o m o

الف شكر يا باشا 
و يا سلام لو التحليل يكون بدري شويه 
ومره اخري الف الف شكر على المجهود

----------


## a7med_191

التحليل الفنى ليوم الثلاثاء 03/1/2007

- شركة أمان لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9730132/...Aman_3001.html

- شركة أصول لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9730171/.../30012007.html

- شركة الفراعنة لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9730284/...30-1-2007.html

- شركة سيتى تريد لتداول الاوراق المالية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/9730295/...0-01-2007.html


بعتذر عن التأخير اللى بيحصل فى بعض الايام لكن مش دايما التقارير كلها بتكون جاهزة قبل الساعة الواحدة ظهرا 

شكرا

----------


## m o m o

الف شكر يا باشا

----------


## salah_elkhawaga

الاخوة المشرفين ممكن تحرى الدقة فى البيانات التى يتم نشرها 
لمن دواعى سرورى ان ارى التحليل الفنى للشركة التى انا احد العاملين بها منشور بموقعنا هذا المتميز لكن من الصعب على ان ارى انه منشور باسم احدى الشركات الاخرى و ينتسب اليها خبرة رجال اكفاء يعملون بجد لحساب شركتنا و هذا لا يمس الشركة الاخرى من قريب او بعيد و لا يقلل من شأن خبراءها و لكن نحن ندعو لتحرى الدقة و الانصاف و اشكركم على هذا .
*الخطأ هو* 
" سيتى تريد لتداول الاوراق المالية:

http://www.4shared.com/file/9005845/...f_january.html

فى نفس المنتدى و على نفس الصفحة و لو تحرينا الدقة نجد اللوجو الخاص بالشركة مكتوب على اعلى التحليل و اسم المحلل الفذ بشركتنا يتذيل هذا التحليل فلو تكرمتم تعديل المشاركة و تصحيح الخطأ بنسب التحليل لصاحبه .
و الف شكر

----------

